# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  معلومات قانون  المرور    المصري

## ابن مصر

قانون المرور    


تعريفات
استخراج وتجديد رخص المركبات
استخراج وتجديد رخص القيادة
ضرائب ورسوم رخص المركبات ورخص القيادة
إلغاء وسحب الرخص واللوحات
الحد الأقصى والأدنى للسرعة 

تعريفات


1) المشاة : الأشخاص الذين يسيرون على أقدامهم ويعتبر في حكم المشاة الأشخاص الذين يدفعون أو يجرون دراجة أو عربة يد ذات عجلة واحدة أو عربة أطفال أو عربة مريض أو ذا عاهة . 

2) الراكب : كل شخص بخلاف القائد يوجد بالمركبة أو عليها . 

3) الطريق : السطح الكلي المعد للمرور العام للكافة من مشاة وحيوان ومركبات ، ويعتبر كذلك طريقاً في تطبيق أحكام قانون المرور جميع الطرق الداخلة في تقسيمات أو 
تجمعات سكنية أو صناعية أو سياحية أو أي تجمعات أخرى قائمة أو تقام مستقبلاً . 

4) نهر الطريق : القسم من الطريق المستخدم عادة لسير المركبات . 

5) مسار الطريق ( الحارة ) : أي جزء من الأجزاء الطولية التي يقسم إليها نهر الطريق يسمح عرضه بمرور صف واحد على الأقل من المركبات المتتابعة و من الدراجات البخارية سواء حددته أو لم تحدده علامات طولية على سطح الطريق . 

6) التقاطع : هو كل تلاقي أو تقابل أو تفرع الطريق على مستوى واحد أو أكثر شاملاً المساحة المكشوفة التي تكونت نتيجة لذلك . 

7) المزلقان : هو تقاطع في مستوى واحد بين الطيق والخطوط الحديدية من قطارات أو ترام أو ما شابهها . 

8) اتجاه المرور : هو الجانب الأمين من الطريق في نفس اتجاه سير المركبة أو المشاة . 

9) الاتجاه المقابل أو المضاد : هو اتجاه المرور العكسي في نفس الطريق بالنسبة لاتجاه المرور الذي تسلكه المركبة أو المشاة فعلاً في لحظة معينة ويكون قادماً في الاتجاه المقابل أو المضاد لاتجاه مرور السالك . 

10) المركبة المقابلة : المركبة القادمة من الاتجاه المضاد أو المقابل لاتجاه المركبة . 

11) المرور اللاحق : هو مرور المركبات الآتية في نفس مسار مركبة معينة من ورائها وتسير في نفس اتجاهها . 

12) التوقف : وقوف المركبة لفترة زمنية محددة تستلزمها ضرورة السير أو ركوب الأشخاص أو نزولهم أو تحميل البضائع أو تفريغها . 

13) الانتظار : تواجد المركبة لفترة زمنية محددة أو غير محددة في مكان ما لغير الأسباب المذكورة في البند (12) وفي غير حالات الوقوف لتجنب التعارض مع مستعمل آخر للطريق أو تجنب عائق أو تطبيقاً لأنظمة المرور . 

14) نور القيادة : نور المركبة الذي يستخدم في إنارة الطريق على مسافة طويلة أمام المركبة. 

15) نور الطريق : نور المركبة الذي يستخدم في إنارة الطريق أمام المركبة دون التسب في إبهار أو مضايقة القادمين من الاتجاه المقابل من مشاة ومركبات . 

16) أنوار الموضع : الأنوار الأمامية والخلفية للمركبة التي تنبه إلى وجودها وعن عرضها من الأمام ومن الخلف وتحدد مكان وجودها . 

17) الوزن الأقصى : أقصى وزن للمركبة بالحد الأقصى لحمولتها المسموح بها . 

18) الوزن الفارغ : وزن المركبة وخزاناتها مملوءة بالوقود ومياه التبريد اللازمة لها وبها الأدوات التي تحملها المركبة عادة وتستلزمها عملية الاصلاح . 

19) الوزن القائم : الوزن الفعلي للمركبة وفيها قائدها والركاب الموجودون فعلاً بها أو الحمولة الفعلية لها. 



استخراج وتجديد رخص المركبات

أولا : السيارات الملاكي : 

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1- نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2- وثيقة التأمين الأجبارية. 
3- سند الملكية إذا كانت السيارة صناعة محلية أو الإفراج الجمركى اذا كانت السيارة مستوردة من الخارج. 
4- إقرار بأن قائد السيارة يقودها بنفسه ولا يستخدم سائقا. 
5- إقرار بأن هذه السيارة هي الأولي أو الثانية أو الثالثة ..الخ لتطبيق قانون العدالة الضريبية. 
6- تقديم السيارة للفحص الفني بالنموذج 101 مرور. 
7- تقديم البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الإقامة بدائرة قسم المرور المختص. 
8- سداد الرسوم المقررة واستلام اللوحات المعدنية ورخصة التسيير. 
9- تسري رخصة تسيير السيارة الملاكي لمدة سنة أو اثنتين أو ثلاث حسبما يرغب المالك. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
1-قدم نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-قدم شهادة براءة الذمة المالية من المخالفات. 
3-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارية . 
4-قدم السيارة للفحص الفني علي النموذج 101 مرور كل ثلاث سنوات. 
5-قدم الرخصة المراد تجديدها. 
6-استلم الرخصة بعد سداد الرسوم المقررة. 

ثانيا : سيارات ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة:

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1-طلب الترخيص على النموذج 51 مرور من الخزينة. 
2-إقرار بالقيادة بنفسه ولا يستخدم سائقا. 
3-مستند الملكية للسيارة أو الإفراج الجمركي. 
4-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارى. 
5-فحص السيارة فنيا على النموذج 101 مرور ،ويجب أن تكون مجهزة تجهيزا خاصا طبقا لنوع الإعاقة ، ويثبت ذلك بنموذج الفحص الفنى وكذلك الرخصة بالمداد الأحمر. 
6-البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الاقامة. 
7-استلام الرخصة المؤمنة واللوحات المعدنية . 
8-تسرى هذه الرخصة لمدة عام أو اثنين أوثلاثة. 
ملحوظة : هذه السيارات معفاة من الضرائب والرسوم طبقا لنص المادة 57 من قانون المرور رقم 66 لسنة 1973. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
يتبع في إجراءات التجديد نفس إجراءات تجديد السيارة الملاكي باستثناء عدم سداد أي ضرائب أو رسوم. 

ثالثا : السيارات الأجرة : 

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-مستند الملكية أو الإفراج الجمركي الذي يرد للمرور من الإدارة العامة للمرور ، وكذا مصدر العداد إذا كانت السيارة أجرة بالعداد. 
3-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارية . 
4-قدم السيارة للفحص الفني ،حيث إن الفحص يتم سنويا لهذا النوع من المركبات علي النموذج 101 مرور. 
5-سدد الرسوم المقررة واستلم اللوحات المعدنية واستلم تصريحا مؤقتا لمدة ثلاثة أشهر لحين إحضارشهادة الاشتراك بالتأمينات والبطاقة الضريبية. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارية. 
3-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية من المخالفات. 
4-شهادة الاشتراك بالتأمينات الاجتماعية -البطاقة الضريبية. 
5-عرض السيارة على اللجنة الفنية على النموذج 101 مرور. 
6-سدد الرسوم المقررة واستلام رخصة التسيير. 

رابعا : السيارات النقل : 

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-مستند الملكية أو الإفراج الجمركي الذي يرد للمرور من الإدارة العامة للمرور. 
3-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارية . 
4-قدم السيارة للفحص الفني، حيث إن الفحص يتم سنويا لهذا النوع من المركبات علي النموذج 101 مرور. 
5-سدد الرسوم المقررة واستلم اللوحات المعدنية واستلم تصريحا مؤقتا لمدة ثلاثة أشهر لحين إحضارشهادة الاشتراك بالتأمينات والبطاقة الضريبية. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارية. 
3-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية من المخالفات. 
4-شهادة الاشتراك بالتأمينات الاجتماعية -البطاقة الضريبية. 
5-عرض السيارة على اللجنة الفنية على النموذج 101 مرور. 
6-سدد الرسوم المقررة واستلم رخصة التسيير. 

خامسا : الدراجات البخارية: 
إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-مستند الملكية، وإذا كان مستوردا من الخارج يجب أن يكون الأصل قد ورد للمرور من الأدارة العامة للمرور. 
3-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارى. 
4-عرض الموتوسيكل على اللجنة الفنية لفحصه على النموذج 101 مرور. 
5-البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الإقامة بدائرة الإدارة او القسم الذي سيتم الترخيص به. 
6-سداد الرسوم المقررة واستلام الرخصة المؤمنة واللوحات المعدنية بعد ثبوت صلاحية الموتوسيكل فنيا. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارى. 
3-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية. 
4-الرخصة المنتهية. 
5-البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الإقامة. 
6-الفحص الفنى طبقا للتاريخ المحدد بالرخصة . 
7-سداد الرسوم المقررة واستلام الرخصة المؤمنة. 

سادسا : الجرارات الزراعية : 
إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-مستند الملكية ، وإذا كان مستوردا يتعين أن يكون مع الطالب صورة من الإفراج الجمركي وأصل الافراج قد ورد بطريق البريد للإدارة أو القسم أو الوحدة من الإدارة العامة للمرور. 
3-عرض الجرار على اللجنة الفنية على النموذج 101 مرور. 
4-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارى. 
5-شهادة الحيازة الزراعة إذا كان المالك من المواطنين ، أما بالنسبة للجرارات المملوكة لشركات القطاع العام التي تعمل في مجال الزراعة فتعفى من شرط الحيازة الزراعية. 
6-قدم البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر المثبت للإقامة. 
7-سداد الرسوم واستلام الرخصة واللوحات المعدنية. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-وثيقة التأمين الاجبارى. 
3-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية. 
4-الرخصة المنتهية. 
5-الفحص الفنى طبقا للتاريخ المحدد للرخصة. 
6-البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر . 
7-سداد الرسوم والرخصة المؤمنة. 

سابعا : استخراج بدل الفاقد أو التالف للرخص أو اللوحات :

----------


## ابن مصر

لاستخراج بدل الفاقد أو التالف للرخص تتبع الإجراءات الآتية : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور . 
2-شهادة براءة ذمة مالية . 
3-سداد الرسوم المقررة . 
4-استلام الرخصة المؤمنة. 

لاستخراج بدل الفاقد أو التالف للوحات المعدنية تتبع الإجراءات الآتية : 
1-نموذج 51 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-مذكرة بفقد لوحة أو اثنين بالقسم أو المركز أو النقطة الذي تم الفقد بدائرته. 
3-تقديم اللوحة الباقية إذا كان المفقود لوحة واحدة . 
4-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية . 
5-سداد قيمة تأمين اللوحات. 
6-سداد قيمة الرخصة الجديدة. 
7-وثيقة تأمين إجباري باللوحات الجديدة. 
8-استلام الرخصة المؤمنة واللوحات المعدنية الجديدة. 

ثامنا : نقل القيد لرخص المركبات من محافظة لاخرى : 
1-طلب لنقل القيد على نموذج 51 مرور. 
2-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية. 
3-صورة شهادات بيانات إذا لم تكن رخصة السيارة سارية المفعول على أن يكون الأصل قد ورد للإدارة بطريق البريد . 
4-قدم ملحق وثيقة تأمين إجبارية. 
5-قدم الرخصة المطلوب نقل قيدها. 
6-سلم اللوحات المعدنية للسيارة المطلوب نقل قيدها واستلم اللوحات المعدنية من إدارة أو قسم المرور الذي تريد نقل قيد سيارتك إلية . 
7-أعرض السيارة على اللجنة الفنية ثم استلم رخصة التسيير. 

تاسعا : الاستغناء عن الترخيص : 
1-طلب بالاستغناء عن الترخيص . 
2-اللوحات المعدنية المستغنى عنها. 
3-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية عن السيارة المطلوب إلغاء ترخيصها. 
4-رخصة التسيير المستغنى عنها. 

عاشرا : إجراءات الترخيص باللوحات التجارية والمؤقتة : 

أ) الترخيص باللوحات التجارية : 
يجوز منح رخص ولوحات معدنية تجارية لمن يزاولون صناعة المركبات أو الاتجار فيها أو استيرادها أو إصلاحها متى كان الطالب مقيدا بهذه الصفة في السجل التجاري ، وكذلك الأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة التي تمارس وفقا لنظمها إحدى العمليات للغير ، وذلك بعد أداء الضرائب والرسوم المقررة ويكون استعمال هذه الرخص واللوحات في الأغراض الآتية : 
1-انتقال المركبة من مكان الوصول أو المصنع إلى المحل التجاري. 
2-تجربة المركبة أمام المشتري. 
3- تجربة المركبة بعد اصلاحها. 
4-انتقال المركبة إلى إدارة أو قسم المرور. 
5-الأغراض الأخرى المشابهة التي تحددها اللائحة التنفيذية. 

وعلى طالب هذه اللوحات تقدم المستندات الآتية : 
1-طلب على النموذج المعد لذلك. 
2-إثبات شخصية وصفة ومحل إقامة المرخص له. 
3-تقديم ما يفيد القيد بالسجل التجاري ، وكذلك رخصة السجل بالنسبة للأشخاص الاعتبارية العامة وفروعها بما يفيد حاجة العمل إلى ممارسة إحدى العمليات. 
4-وثيقة التأمين من حوادث المركبات لمدة عام. 
وتصرف الرخصة واللوحات بعد استيفاء هذه الإجراءات وأداء الرسوم والضرائب المقررة ويترتب على مخالفة شروط منح هذه الرخصة أو استعمال المركبة فى غير الاغراض المذكورة إلغاء الترخيص وتعتبر المركبة مسيرة بدون ترخيص. 

ب) الترخيص باللوحات المؤقتة : 
تمنح لمن لهم الحق في الحصول على رخص ولوحات تجارية وغيرهم من الأشخاص العاديين لنفس الأغراض الخاصة باللوحات التجارية بواقع جنية عن اليوم ، وبعد تقديم المستندات الآتيه: 
1-طلب على النموذج المعد لذلك. 
2-مستند الملكية للمركبة. 
3-وثيقة تأمين لمدة شهر. 
4-إثبات شخصية ومحل إقامة المرخص. 
وتستخدم هذه اللوحات في الأغراض الموضحة في استعمال اللوحات التجارية وعند مخالفة شروط منح هذه الرخصة واللوحات، تسحب اللوحات إداريا وتعتبر السيارة مسيرة بدون ترخيص. 

استخراج وتجديد رخص القيادة

أولا : رخصة قيادة خاصة : 
تجيز لحاملها ممن لا تكون القيادة مهنته قيادة خاصة وقيادة سيارات الأجرة التي تعمل في النقل السياحي والجرار الزراعي بقصد الاستعمال الشخصي وسيارات النقل الخفيف التي لاتزيد حمولتها على ألفى كيلو جرام وتسرى لمدة عشر سنوات. 

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1-نموذج 56 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-شهادة تفيد أن سن الطالب لا يقل عن 18 سنة ميلادية. 
3-شهادة طبية نفيد اللياقة الصحية من حيث سلامة البنية والخلو من العاهات التي تعجزه عن القيادة - وأخرى تفيد اللياقة في الأبصار. 
4-عدد 4 صور فوتوغرافية حديثة. 
5-أن يكون الطالب حاصلا على شهادة إتمام مرحلة دراسية أو شهادة محو الأمية الصادرة من الهيئة العامة لمحو الأمية وتعليم الكبار. 
6-اجتياز اختبار شفهي في قواعد وآداب المرور وميكانيكا السيارات وجغرافية المدينة وآخر عملي في القيادة العملية وذلك بعد أداء رسم مقابل الاختبار. 
7-البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الاقامة بدائرة قسم المرور استخراج الرخصة منة . 8-التصوير واستلام الرخصة. 


إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 1-نموذج 56 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-الرخصة المنتهية. 
3- الشهادات الطبية المطلوبة لاثبات اللياقة الطبية. 
4-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية من المخالفات. 
5-البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الاقامة بدائرة قسم المرور المراد استخراج وتجديد رخصة القيادة منة. 
6-سداد الرسوم المقررة -التصوير -استلام الرخصة. 

ثانيا : رخصة قيادة درجة ثالثة : 
تجيز لحاملها ممن تكون قيادة السيارات مهنته قيادة سيارات الأجرة وسيارات الأتوبيس التي لا يزيد عدد ركابها على سبعة عشرة راكبا فضلا عن سيارات رخصة القيادة الخاصة وتسرى لمدة ثلاث سنوات. 


إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1-نموذج 56 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-عدد6 صور فوتوغرافية. 
3-صحيفة الحالة الجنائية أو خطاب من جهة العمل يفيد وجود هذه الصحيفة بملف الخدمة وخلوها من الأحكام. 
4-شهادة تأدية الخدمة العسكرية أو الإعفاء منها. 
5-أن يكون الطالب حاصلا على شهادة إتمام مرحلة دراسية أو شهادة محو الأمية الصادرة من الهيئة العامة لمحو الأمية وتعليم الكبار. 
6-الإحالة للقومسيون الطبي لاثبات اللياقة الطبية. 
7-شهادة الاشتراك بنقابة العاملين بالنقل البرى أو فروعها. أو شهادة من جهة العمل تفيد اشتراكه بنقابة العمل المقيد بها. 
8-شهادة الاشتراك بالتأمينات الاجتماعية إذا كان الطالب من غير العاملين بالحكومة أو القطاع العام أو الإدارة المحلية. 
9-البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الاقامة بدائرة إدارة أو قسم أو وحدة المرور المتقدم إليها. 
10-اجتياز اختبار شفهي في قواعد وآداب المرور وميكانيكا السيارات وجغرافية المدينة وآخر عملي في القيادة. 
11-سداد الرسوم المقررة -التصوير-استلام الرخصة. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
1-نموذج 56 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-صحيفة الحالة الجنائية أو خطاب من جهة العمل يفيد الخلو من الأحكام. 
3-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية من المخالفات. 
4-الرخصة المنتهية. 
5-شهادة الاشتراك بنقابة العاملين بالنقل البرى أو فروعها أو خطاب من جهة العمل يفيد الاستمرار في الاشتراك بنقابة العمل المقيد بها. 
6-الاحالة للكمسيون الطبى لاثبات اللياقة الطبية. 
7-شهادة الاشتراك بالتامينات الاجتماعية اذا كان الطالب من غير العاملين بالحكومة او القطاع العام او الادارة المحلية. 
8-تقديم البطاقة الشخصية او العائلية او جواز السفر لاثبات الاقامة بدائرة ادارة او قسم او وحدة المرور المقيم بدائرتها. 
9-سداد الرسوم المقررة -التصوير-استلام الرخصة. 

ثالثا : رخصة قيادة درجة ثانية : 
تجيز لحاملها قيادة سيارات الأجرة وسيارات الأتوبيس التي يزيد عدد ركابها على سبعة عشرة راكبا وحتى ستة وعشرون راكبا،وسيارات النقل والمعدات الثقيلة فضلا عن قيادة السيارات المسموح بقيادتها لحامل رخصة القيادة الخاصة ورخصة الدرجة الثالثة ولاتصرف إلا بعد مضى ثلاث سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ الحصول على رخصة قيادة درجة ثالثة . 

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
نفس الإجراءات برخصة القيادة الدرجة الثالثة. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
نفس الإجراءات برخصة القيادة الدرجة الثالثة. 

رابعا : رخصة قيادة درجة أولى : 
تجيز لحاملها قيادة جميع أنواع السيارات ولا تصرف إلا بعد مضى ثلاث سنوات على الأقل من تاريخ الحصول على رخصة قيادة درجة ثانية. 

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
نفس الإجراءات برخصة القيادة الدرجة الثالثة. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
نفس الإجراءات برخصة القيادة الدرجة الثالثة. 

خامسا : رخصة قيادة جرار زراعي : 
تجيز لحاملها قيادة جرار مفرد أو ذي مقطورة زراعية ويجب أن يكون طالبها قد بلغ 21 سنة وتسرى لمدة خمس سنوات بنفس إجراءات استخراج رخصة القيادة الخاصة.

----------


## ابن مصر

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1-نموذج 56 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-شهادة تفيد ان الطالب قد تم 21 سنة ميلادية. 
3- شهادة تأدية الخدمة العسكرية أو الإعفاء منها. 
4- عدد 2 شهادة طبية احداهما تثبت سلامة البنية والخلو من العاهات التى تعجزه عن القيادة عن القيادة والاخرى تثبت سلامة النظر. 
5-أن يكون حاصلا على شهادة إتمام مرحلة دراسية أو شهادة محو الأمية الصادرة من الهيئة العامة لمحو الأمية وتعليم الكبار. 
6-عدد 4 صور فوتوغرافية. 
7-البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الاقامة بدائرة قسم المرور الذى يرغب الطالبالرخيص استخراج رخصة القيادة منة. 
8-اجتياز اختبار شفهي في قواعد وآداب المرور وميكانيكا السيارات وجغرافية المدينة وآخر فنى فى القيادة العملية وذلك بعد أداء رسم مقابل اختبار. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
1-نموذج 56 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-شهادة براءة الذمة المالية من المخالفات. 
3-الرخصة المنتهية. 
4- الشهادات الطبية المطلوبة لاثبات اللياقة الطبية. 
5-البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الاقامة بدائرة قسم المرور الذى يرغب طالب الرخصة استخراج رخصة القيادة منة. 

سادسا : رخصة قيادة دراجة بخارية : 
تجيز لحاملها - ممن تكون القيادة مهنتهم - قيادة دراجة بخارية وتسرى لمدة خمسة سنوات بنفس إجراءات استخراج رخصة القيادة الخاصة. 

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
لكي تحصل على هذه الرخصة عليك بتقديم نفس المستندات المطلوبة لاستخراج الرخصة الخاصة طبقا لقانون المرور الجديد رقم 155/1999 المعدل لبعض أحكام قانون المرور الجديد رقم 66 / 1973 خاصة فيما يتعلق بضرورة إتمام سن 18 سنه ميلادية للطالب بالاضافة على الحصول على شهادة إتمام مرحلة دراسية او شهادة محو الأمية الصادرة من الهيئة العامة لمحو الامية وتعليم الكبار. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
لتجديد هذه الرخصة تقدم نفس المستندات المطلوبة لتجديد الرخصة الخاصة. 

سابعا : رخص القيادة لذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة : 
مراعاة لظروف هذه الفئة من المواطنين وحماية لهم من التزاحم في وسائل النقل العام فقد وافقت وزارة الداخلية على استخراج رخص قيادة لهم لقيادة سيارة ملاكى مجهزة بما يتناسب ونوع العاهة او دراجة نارية ذات الثلاث عجلات او اكثر : بالشروط الاتيه : 
1-ألا يقل السن عن 18 سنة ميلادية. 
2-ثبوت اللياقة الطبية بمعرفة الكمسيون الطبى المختص لقيادة سيارة ملاكى معده خصيصا من حيث التصميم بما يناسب حالة الطالب الصحية الناشئة عن العاهه للقدرة على القيادة العادية وكذا نفس الاشتراطات بالنسبة للدراجة النارية ذات الثلاث عجلات او اكثر وان يجتاز بنجاح : 
أ-اختبارا فنيا لقيادة سيارة ملاكى. 
ب- اختبار شفهي في قواعد وآداب المرور وميكانيكا السيارات وجغرافية المدينة. 

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
1-نموذج 56 مرور مثبت به نوع المركبة المراد الاختبار عليها ورقمها. 
2-عدد4 صور فوتوغرافية. 
3- البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية أو جواز السفر لاثبات الاقامة بدائرة إدارة أو قسم أو وحدة المرور المتقدم إليها. 
4- ثبوت اللياقة الطبية بمعرفة القمسيون الطبى او احدى لجانه الطبية لقيادة سيارة من السيارات التى يجوز قيادتها برخصة خاصة على ان تعد السيارة خصيصا من حيث التصميم الفنى بما يناسب حالة المرخص له الصحية الناشئه عن العاهة. 
5- اجتياز اختبار فنى فى القيادة العملية عن السيارة المخصصة خصيصاً لحالتها وفى قواعد وآداب المرور. 
6-أن يكون الطالب حاصلا على شهادة إتمام مرحلة دراسية أو شهادة محو الأمية الصادرة من الهيئة العامة لمحو الأمية وتعليم الكبار. 
7- التصوير - استلام الرخصة. 
ملحوظة : هذه الرخصة معفاه من الرسوم طبقا للمادة (58مكرر) من قانون المرور الجديد 155 لسنة 1999 اسوة برخصة السيارة. 

إجراءات تجديد الرخصة : 
تجدد بنفس اجراءات استخراج الرخصة. 

ثامنا : رخص القيادة الدولية : 
هذه النوعية من الرخص تصدر عن نادى السيارات والرحلات المصرى بشروط : 
أ-ان يكون طالب الحصول عليها اما مصريا او اجنبيا مقيما في مصر. 
ب- ان يكون حاصلاً على رخصة قيادة مصرية وسارية المفعول وتصرف هذه الرخص بحسب درجة الرخص المصرية. 

إجراءات الرخصة الجديدة : 
- التوجة الى نادى السيارات والرحلات المصرى بشارع قصر النيل بالقاهرة ومعك نموذج الرخصة الحاصل عليها من احدى ادارات او اقسام المرور. 
- شرا ء نموذج من خزينة نادى السيارات حيث يقوم الطالب بملئ البيانات ثم يقوم بسداد الرسوم المطلوبة حسب نوع الرخصة . 
- تصرف الرخصة على النموذج المعتمد ولا يجوز استخدامها في قيادة المركبات في مصر. 
صلاحية رخص القيادة الدولية التى يحملها الاجانب لقيادة المركبات التى تجيز لهم الرخصة قيادتها في مصر : 
- هذه الرخصة صالحة في حدود مدة صلاحيتها في الدول الصادرة منها لحامل هذه الرخصة من الفئة (ب) قيادة السيارات الأجرة السياحية. 
- لايجوز تجديد هذه الرخص اثناء وجود اصحابها في مصر وبالتالى اذا قام صاحب الرخصة بتجديدها فترة اقامتة في مصر لا يعتد بهذا التجديد. 
- ويجوز للاجنبي الحاصل على رخصة قيادة دولية طبقا لاتفاقية فيينا سنة 1968 الحصول على رخصة قيادة دولية خاصة من مصر مع الاعفاء من الاختبارات الفنية في القيادة وفي قواعد المرور متى توافرت باقي الاشتراطات فيما يتعلق بالسن واللياقة الصحية. 
- سريان رخص القيادة الصادرة من السلطات المختصة في الدول العربية اعضاء جامعة الدول العربية في مصر ويجوز لحاملها الحصول على رخصة قيادة مصرية معادلة لنفس نوع رخصته. 
- تم عقد اتفاقية بين مصر وسوريا والعراق ولبنان والبحرين ومورتانيا وبموجبها فانه يجوز لحامل رخصة من احدى هذه الدول قيادة سيارة تجيز الرخصة قيادتها في مصر وفقا لمبدا المعاملة بالمثل. 
- يجوز للاجنبي حامل الرخصة الدولية الحصول على رخصة قيادة مصرية معادلة لنفس رخصته بشرط توافر الشروط القانونية وهي السن - الحالة الصحية - مع الاعفاء من الاختبار الشفهي في قواعد واداب المرور والاختبار العملى في القيادة. 
عدم صرف رخص قيادة مصرية للاجانب الوافدين للبلاد الابعد مضى شهر على وصولهم : 
- هذا الشرط يسرى بالنسبة للاجانب الوافدين للبلاد ولايحملون رخص قيادة صادرة او رخص قيادة دولية. - عندما تصرف الرخصة تصرف لمدة الاقامة بالبلاد. 
- ان يقدم شهادة من الجهه التى يقيم بها او اى مستند اخر يثبت محل اقامته يقتنع بصحته قسم المرور، ويمكن اجراء التحريات اللازمة لاثبات صحة محل الاقامة. 
- يقدم شهادة صادرة من سلطات الامن بدولته بعدم وجود اى سوابق تمس الامانة والشرف بشرط ان يكون مصدقا عليها من الجهات المختصة بدولته ومن وزارة الخارجية المصرية بالنسبة للرخصة المهنية.

تاسعا : استخراج بدل الفاقد أو التالف لرخص القيادة : 

لاستخراج بدل الفاقد او التالف لرخص القيادة الخاصة او المهنية عليك بتقديم المستندات الاتية : 
1- نموذج 56 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2- اقرار على الطالب بفقد الرخصة فعلا، وانها لم تسحب منه بمعرفة أي ادارة او قسم او جهة شرطة. 
3- البطاقة الشخصية او العائلية او جواز السفر لاثبات الاقامة. 
4- شهادة براءة الذمة المالية. 
5- سداد ثمن الرخصة والتصوير واستلام الرخصة. 


عاشرا : نقل القيد للرخصة الخاصة او المهنية من محافظة الى اخرى : 

لنقل قيد الرخصة عليك بتقديم المستندات الاتية : 
1- نموذج 56 مرور من خزينة المرور. 
2-صور شهادة بيانات اذا كانت الرخصة المراد نقل قيدها منتهية ، فاذا لم تكن منتهية يكتفي بالرخصة المراد نقل قيدها. 
3- شهادة براءة الذمة المالية من المخالفات. 
4-التصوير وسداد سوم الرخصة واستلام الرخصة المؤقتة. 

ضرائب ورسوم رخص المركبات ورخص القيادة

أولاً - الضرائب

ضرائب مركبات النقل السريع : 
أ- تكون الضرائب عن المركبات المبينة بعد إذا كان الوقود المستعمل في إدارة محركها بنزيناً صافيا على الوجه الآتي : 
15 جنيهاً سنوياً للسيارات التي تقل سعة محركها عن 1000 سم3. 
18 جنيهاً سنوياً للسيارات التي سعة محركها 1000 سم3 ولاتزيد على 1300 سم3. 
30 جنيهاً سنوياً للسيارات التي سعة محركها 1300 سم3 ولا تزيد على 1600 سم3. 
50 جنيهاً سنوياً للسيارات التي تزيد سعة محركها على 1600 سم3 ولا تزيد على 2000 سم3. 
90 جنيهاً سنوياً للسيارات التي تزيد سعة محركها على 2000 سم3 ولاتزيد على 2500 سم3. 
120 جنيهاً سنوياً للسيارات التي تزيد سعة محركها على 2500 سم3. 
ب- تكون ضريبة الرخصة التجارية خمسون جنيهاً ( 50 جنيهاً ) سنوياً ، وضريبة الرخصة المؤقتة جنيهاً واحداً ( 1 جنيه ) عن اليوم الواحد . 
جـ- تكون الضريبة عن الجرار المفرد أو الذي يقطر مقطورة زراعية وعن كل آلة ذات عجلات تسير على الطريق وغير معدة لنقل الأشخاص أو الأشياء جنيهين ( 2 جنيه ) سنوياً . 
د - ضرائب المركبات المقطورة : 
تكون هذه الضرائب سنوياً عن المركبات المقطورة المبينة بعد الآتي : 

مليم جنيه بــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان  
-- 12 عن المقطورة الملحقة بالسيارة الخاصة ( الكارفان ). 
-- 15 عن المقطورة الزراعية. 
250 2 عن كل راكب من عدد الركاب المصرح به للمقطورات المخصصة لنقل الركاب. 
25 -- عن الكيلو جرام من الوزن الصافي للمقطورة أو نصف المقطورة غير الزراعية المخصصة لنقل البضائع والأشياء.  
20 -- عن الكيلو جرام من الوزن الصافي للمقطورات الملحقة بسيارات النقل المشترك للكراب والبضائع معاً والتي تكون من نوعها. 
15 -- أ- عن الكيلو جرام من وزن المقطورات الثلاجة المجهزة والمعدة لنقل الأسماك والطيور المذبوحة واللحوم والألبان.
ب- عن الكيلو جرام من وزن المقطورات غير المعدة لنقل بضائع ومؤن والمثبت بها روافع " ونش " أو آلات أو أجهزة وتكون معها وحدة كاملة. 




  ثانياً - الرسوم

1) رسوم رخص قيادة مركات النقل السريع : 
تكون رسوم رخص القيادة وتجديدها كالآتي : 

مليم جنيه بــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان  
-- 1 عن الرخصة التي تسري لمدة خمس سنوات. 
400 -- عن الرخصة التي تسري لمدة سنتين.  
600 -- عن رخصة القيادة المؤقتة للتعليم لمدة ستة أشهر. 
200 -- عن بدل الفاقد أو التالف. 



2) رسوم رخص قيادة مركبات النقل البطئ : 

مليم جنيه بــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان  
500 -- عن رخصة عربة ركوب أو نقل لمدة خمس سنوات ويحصل مثل هذا الرسم عند تجديدها . 
100 -- عن بدل الفاقد أو التالف.

----------


## ابن مصر

3) رسوم أخرى . 


مليم جنيه بــــيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــان  
400 -- رسم فاقد أو تالف لرخصة تسيير أية مركبة من مركبات النقل السريع. 
400 --  رسم سنوي مقابل استعمال اللوحتين المعدنيتين للمركبة. 
200 -- رسم سنوي مقابل استعمال لوحة المقطورة لوحة الموتوسيكل. 
100 -- رسم سنوي مقابل استعمال اللوحة المعدنية لمركبات النقل البطئ.  
250 -- رسم بدل فاقد أو تالف لرخصة تسيير عربة الركوب وعربة نقل الموتى. 
150 -- رسم بدل فاقد أو تالف لرخصة تسيير عربة النقل. 
100 -- رسم بدل فاقد أو تالف لرخصة تسيير دراجة الركوب المعدة للإيجار والدراجة ذات الصندوق.  
10 -- رسم بدل فاقد أو تالف لرخصة دراجة الركوب الخاصة وعربة اليد. 
-- -- عن الرخصة التي تسري لمدة عشر سنوات . 



إلغاء وسحب رخص التسيير ورخص القيادة

أولا : تلغى تراخيص المركبة في الحالات الآتية : 

1) إذا ضبطت مسيرة بغير لوحات أو تحمل لوحات غير المنصرفة إليها من قسم المرور ولو كانت هذه اللوحات المستعملة صادرة من قسم المرور إلى مركبة أخرى أو إذا ضبطت وقد أبدلت اللوحات المنصرفة إليها بأخرى ولو كانت تحمل نفس بياناتها أو قد أجرى أي تغيير على بيانات اللوحات. 
ويلغى الترخيص من تاريخ الضبط ولا يجوز إعادة التراخيص بها قبل مضي ثلاثة أشهر على إلغاء التراخيص. 
2) تسيير المركبة قبل الإخطار عن التغييرات وقبل تمام الفحص الفني ويلغى الترخيص من تاريخ وقوع المخالفة. 
3) عدم الإخطار عن نقل الملكية وإتمام استيفاء اجراءات نقل القيد خلال 30 يوماً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ صيرورة السند الناقل للملكية مقبول ، وتعتبر الرخصة ملغاة من اليوم التالي لانتهاء المدة. 
4) عدم الإخطار عن تغيير المسئول عن المركبة طبقاً للمادة (20) من القانون في الميعاد المبين فيها أو عن تغيير الملكية نتيجة الوفاة في الميعاد المبين في المادة (21) من القانون . وتلغى الرخصة من اليوم التالى لانتهاء المدة. 
5) مخالفة شروط منح الرخصة التجارية أو المؤقتة أو استعمالها في غير الأغراض المحددة في المادتين (25 ، 26) من القانون و (231،233) من هذه اللائحة وتعتبر المركبة المخالفة مسيرة بدون ترخيص. 
6) تسيير سيارة أجرة في المحافظات التي صدر فيها قرار بإستعمال العداد غير مجهزة بعداد من قسم المرور. 
7) تكرار مخالفة سيارات الأجرة التي تعمل بنظام نقل الركاب بأجر عن الراكب في حدود دائرة سير معينة بالسير خارج المحافظة المرخصة بها بالسير بدون تصريح من قسم المرور المختص خلال ستة أشهر من المخالفة الأولى. 
8) عدم إخطار المرخص له بتسيير المركبة عن تغيير محل إقامته الدائم المثبت في الرخصة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ التغيير وعدم استيفائه إجراءات نقل القيد إذا كان التغيير إلى محافظة أخرى خلال الميعاد المذكور. 
ويمنح رخصة ولوحات معدنية مؤقتة بعد أداء الضرائب والرسوم المقررة لنقل القيد لجهة المرور الواقع في دائرتها محل الاقامة. 
9) عند ضبط مركبة تستخدم في غير الغرض المبين برخصتها ولا يجوز إعادة ترخيصها قبل مضي ثلاثين يوماً وفي حالة العودة إلى الفعل ذاته خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ ارتكابه الفعل السابق يكون إلغاء ترخيص المركبة لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر ، وفي حالة العودة إلى ذات الفعل مرة أخرى خلال سنة من تاريخ ارتكاب الفعل يلغى ترخيص المركبة لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر. 
ولا يسري ذلك على مالك المركبة إلا إذا كان قد وافق على تسييرها مع علمه بإستخدامها في غير الغرض المبين برخصتها. 
10) في حالة تكرار ضبط قائد أي مركبة مرتكباً فعلاً مخالفاً للآداب في المركبة أو سمح بإرتكابه فيها خلال سنة من تاريخ إرتكاب الفعل السابق ولا يجوز إعادة ترخيصها إلا بعد مضي ستة أشهر. 

ثانيا : تسحب رخصة المركبة في الحالات الآتية : 
1) عدم استيفاء إجراءات التجديد خلال مدة الثلاثين يوماً التالية لانتهاء مدة الترخيص رغم أداء الضرائب والرسوم المقررة للتجديد قبل انقضاء مدة ثلاثين يوماً. 
وتظل الرخصة مسحوبة حتى استيفاء إجراءات التجديد. 
2) عند تكرار ضبط سيارة أجرة وبعدادها خلل خلال سنة من ضبطه في المرة السابقة وبه خلل ويكون السحب لمدة ثلاثين يوماً كما يجب ضبط العداد. 
3) عند ضبط المركبة غير متوافر فيها شروط المتانة والأمن ويستمر السحب إلى حين استيفاء هذه الشروط. 
4) عند ضبط قائد أية مركبة مرتكباً فعلاً مخالفاً للآداب العامة في المركبة أو إذا سمح بذلك. 
يكون السحب لمدة تسعين يوماً من تاريخ الضبط ، ولمالك المركبة استرداد رخصة المركبة ما لم يثبت علمه بالواقعة. 
5) عند تسيير السيارة الأجرة التي تعمل بنظام نقل الركاب بأجر عن الراكب في حدود دائرة سير معينة خارج المحافظة بالسير فيها بدون تصريح من قسم المرور المختص ، يكون سحب الرخصة لمدة ثلاثون يوماً. 
عند ضبط المركبة يقودها شخص غير مرخص له أو كان مرخصاً له وألغيت رخصته ، وكذلك إذا ضبطت يقودها شخص سحبت أو أوقفت رخصته أو شخص مرخص له برخصة لا تجيز قيادة المركبة التي ضبط يقودها ، ويكون السحب لمدة لا تزيد على تسعين يوماً ، ولمالك السيارة استرداد رخصة المركبة ما لم يثبت علمه بالواقعة. 

ثالثا : تلغى رخصة القيادة في الأحوال التالية : 
1) عند ضبط المركبة تسير بغير لوحاتها أو تحمل لوحات غير المنصرفة إليها من قسم المرور ولو كانت اللوحات المستعملة صادرة من قسم المرور إلى مركبة أخرى أو أبدلت اللوحات المنصرفة إليها بأخرى ولو بنفس بياناتها أو قد أجرى أي تغيير على بياناتها ، يلغى الترخيص من تاريخ الضبط ، ولا يجوز إعادة الترخيص قبل مضي ثلاثة أشهر على إلغاء الترخيص. 
2) عند ضبط المركبة مسيرة في الطريق العام بعد سحب لوحاتها ، ويكون إلغاء الترخيص من تاريخ الضبط ، ولا يجوز إعادة الترخيص قبل مضي تسعين يومأً على إلغاء الترخيص. 
3) عدم الإخطار بتغيير محل الإقامة الثابت بالرخصة إلى محافظة أخرى خلال ثلاثين يوماً من اليوم التالي للتغيير وعدم التقدم إلى قسم المرور بالمحافظة الجديدة بطلب نقل قيد الرخصة واستيفاء اجراءات نقل القيد خلال المدة. 
4) عند ضبط قائد المركبة يقودها وهو وقاع تحت تأثير خمر أو مخدر خلال سنة من ضبطه مرتكباً نفس الفعل ، وكذلك عند امتناعه عن الفحص الطبي أو لجوئه إلى الهرب عند الاشتباه في حالته وتقرير فحصه أو إحالته للفحص الطبي متى كان ارتكابه هذا الفعل خلال سنة من ارتكابه فعلاً مماثلاً. 
ويكون إلغاء الرخصة لمدة ستة أشهر وعند تكرار ذات الفعل تسحب الرخصة نهائياً ، ولا يجوز إعادة الترخيص قبل إنقضاء سنة على الأقل من تاريخ السحب. 
5) إذا استخدمت المركبة في غير الغرض المبين برخصتها ، ولا يجوز إعادة رخصة قائدها قبل مضي ثلاثين يوماً ، وفي حالة العودة إلى الفعل ذاته خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ ارتكاب الفعل السابق تلغى رخصة قائدها لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر ، وفي حالة العودة لذات الفعل مرة أخرى خلال سنة من تاريخ ارتكاب الفعل تلغى رخصة قائدها لمدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر. 
6) في حالة تكرار ضبط قائد أي مركبة مرتكباً فعلاً مخالفاً للآداب في المركبة أو سمح بارتكابه فيها خلال سنة من تاريخ ارتكاب الفعل السابق ولايجوز إعادتها إلا بعد مضي ستة أشهر. 
7) عند ضبط المركبة مسيرة في الطريق بدون ترخيص ولا يجوز إعادته قبل مضي ثلاثة أشهر. 

رابعا : تسحب رخصة القيادة في الأحوال الآتية : 
1) عند ضبط قائد المركبة لأول مرة يقودها تحت تأثير خمر أو مخدر وعند امتناع قائد المركبة عن الفحص الطبي أو لجوئه إلى الهرب عند تقرير فحصه طبياً أو إحالته للفحص الطبي للاشتباه في وقوعه تحت تأثير خمر أو مخدر. 
2) عند ضبط قائد المركبة مرتكباً فعلاً مخالفاً للآداب فيها أو إذا سمح بذلك تسحب الرخصة لمدة لا تجاوز تسعين يوماً من تاريخ الضبط. 
3) تسري أحكام البندين 1، 2 من هذه المادة على رخص قيادة مركبات النقل البطئ وعند وقوع الفعل المبرر لها من قائد دراجة ركوب أو عربة يد فتسحب رخصة تسيير المركبة لنفس المدة المقررة لسحب رخصة القيادة. 
4) في حالة تكرار ضبط سيارة أجرة بعدادها خلل خلال ستة أشهر يعين سحب رخصة القيادة إدارياً لمدة ثلاثين يوماً. 
5) كل سائق سيارة أجرة مرخصة بالعداد أو بدونه امتنع بغير مبرر عن نقل ركاب أو تشغيل العداد أو تقاضى أجراً أكثر من المقرر أو نقل عدداً من الركاب يزيد على الحد الأقصى المقرر أو قام بنقل ركاب من غير مواقف الانتظار المخصصة لسيارات الأجرة بدون عداد ويكون سحب رخصة القيادة لمدة ثلاثين يوماً وإذا عاد لارتكاب أي من هذه الأفعال خلال ستة أشهر من تاريخ السحب السابق تسحب رخصة قيادته لمدة تسعين يوماً. 
6) كل قائد مركبة تسبب في تلويث الطريق بإلقاء آية فضلات أو مخالفات بناء أو أية أشياء أخرى ، وكل من قاد مركبة في الطريق تصدر أصواتاً مزعجة أو ينبعث منها دخان كثيف أو رائحة كريهة أو يتطاير من حمولتها أو يسيل منها مواد قابلة للاشتعال أو مضرة بالصحة العامة أو مؤثرة على صلاحية الطريق للمرور أو يتساقط من حمولتها ما ينال من سلامة الطريق أو يشكل خطراً أو إيذاء لمستعمليه ويكون السحب لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثين يوماً ولا تزيد عن ستون يوماً ، فإذا ارتكب قائد المركبة ذاته مرة ثانية خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ ارتكابه الفعل السابق تسحب رخصة قيادته لمدة تسعين يوماً . وفي حالة العودة إلى الفعل ذاته مرة ثالثة خلال ستة أشهر من ارتكاب الفعل الثاني تسحب رخصة قيادته لمدة عام. 

الحد الأقصى والأدنى للسرعة

أولا : داخل التجمعات السكنية والصناعية والسياحية : 
40 كيلو متراً لكافة أنواع المركبات. 

ثانيا : الطرق السريعة أو الرئيسية التي تربط المحافظات ، والتي تتبع المحليات أو الهيئات العامة للطرق والكباري : 
60 كيلو متراً في الساعة للسيارات القاطرة للمقطورات والسيارات نصف المقطورة. 
70 كيلو متراً في الساعة للسيارات النقل. 
80 كيلو متراً في الساعة لسيارات نقل الركاب. 
90 كيلو متراً في الساعة لباقي أنواع السيارات. 

ثالثا : الطرق الصحراوية : 
القاهرة / اسكندرية - القاهرة / الاسماعيلية / بورسعيد - القاهرة / السويس - القاهرة / بلبيس - الاسكندرية / مطروح / السلوم - القاهرة / الفيوم - القاهرة / وادى النطرون / العلمين. 
70 كيلو متراً في الساعة للسيارات القاطرة للمقطورات والسيارات نصف المقطورة. 
80 كيلو متراً في الساعة للسيارات النقل. 
90 كيلو متراً في الساعة لسيارات نقل الركاب. 
100 كيلو متراً في الساعة لباقي أنواع السيارات. 

رابعا : الحد الأدنى لسرعة سير مركبات النقل السريع : 
على الطرق بداخل المدن 15 كيلو متراً في الساعة وخارج المدن 30 كيلو متراً في الساعة. 
ومع ذلك يسمح للجرارات الزراعية السير بحد أدنى قدره 10 كيلو مترات في الساعة ، على أن تلزم أقصى الجانب الأيمن لنهر الطريق. 


 اتمني ان ينال اعجبكم  ابن مصر

----------


## ابن البلد

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
ابن مصر الغالي

----------


## كومارو

ماشاء الله عليك يا ابن مصر على هذه المعلومات المفيدة

 ::   ::

----------


## saded74

شكرا لك اخي على هذه المعلومات
أود أن أعرف عن معاني مصطلحات ان أمكن:
المقطورة و نصف المقطورة
الترام
حالات الأولوية في المرور , مثلا الأولوية من اليمين عند عدم وجود اي اشارة عند التقاطع
أضواء السيارة 17 ضوء مع الصور
وبارك الله فيك مرة ثانية

----------


## abo_hosni

موضوع ممتاز، لكن لم أجد إجابة لما أفكر به

هل تلغى رخصة القيادة في حالة تكرار السحب لتجاوز السرعة المقررة مع العلم أنها سحبت مني مرتين خلال شهر، و آخر مرة سحبت اليوم و لا أعرف هل سأستردها كالمعتاد أم سيلغى الترخيص

قرأت فقرة أخرى على أحد المواقع 



> 9 - فى حالة ارتكاب قائد المركبة إحدى المخالفات المنصوص عليها فى المواد 28 ، 7 ، 72 مكرر من هذا القانون مرة أخرى خلال سنة من تاريخ ارتكابه المخالفة السابقة ولا يجوز منحه رخصة أخرى قبل مضى سنة من تاريخ الإلغاء . وذلك تطبيقاً للمادة 72 مكرراً (2) المضافة بالقانون رقم 155 لسنة 1999


هل يشمل ذلك سحب رخصة القيادة لتجاوز السرعة المقررة


مع العلم أنه لا يوجد لدى المرور دليل ضد المخالف (تصوير السيارة أو تسجيل السرعة) بل  أظن أن الأمر يخضع تماما لمزاج الضباط و العساكر، فكيف أمشي بسرعة بعد استرجاع رخصتي بأسبوع و السرعة في الوصل 97 و الوصل السابق 98، هل إذا فكرت أمشي بسرعة هامشي على 97،
آخر مرة العسكري وقفني في الكمين قلت له: فيه حاجة؟
قال: لأ بنشوف الرخص بس
اطمأنيت لما قال كده لكن أخد الرخص للضابط و حرر مخالفة تجاوز سرعة

بالله عليكم ماشي على 80 و محرور من المرة اللى فاتت لما اتسحبت الرخصة ييجي يقول لي 97

بالمناسبة أول مرة كنت مسرع فعلا و ماشي على 130 طول الطريق و مكتوب 98 في المخالفة هل تظنون أنها تخضع للأهواء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*موضوع رائع أخي الحبيب ابن مصر ..

كل الشكر .


*

----------


## ابن البلد

^^up^^

----------


## Sanzio

انا مش عارف والله اقول ايه . 
رائع والله ومجهود اكثر من رائع 
الف الف الف شكر

----------


## وليد كوتى

ابن مصر انت رائع فعلا مشكور مشكور مشكور 

بس ارجو منك مساعدة لو كان فى الامكان توضيح جميع خطوات اصدار رخصة للمرة الاولى 

والاوراق المطلوبة اعلم انك ذكرتها فى موضوعك ولاكن بعض الطلبات لم افهمها جيدا 

مع العلم اننى قمت بتعلم القيادة والاشارات ولاكن لااعلم شئ عن الاجراءات التى تتم عند التقدم للحصول 

على الرخصة والاختبارات 

وللك جزيل الشكر

----------


## juba8

شكرا ياباشا

----------


## وائل عبد الحليم

مجهود ممتاذ وتشكرك على هذه المعلومات التي توفر علينا الكثير من المجهود

----------


## darwish

موضوع جميل اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى

----------

